# Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger



## sneipa (27. August 2004)

*Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*

Hi,
ich zocke zur Zeit wieder G2, diesmal als Söldner. Nun wollte ich wissen ob die Fähigkeiten Alchemie, Tiere ausweiden und Schmieden (Schleichen, Taschendiebstahl etc. mein ich jetzt nicht) lohnen oder nicht.
Falls ja, würde ich gerne genauer wissen inwiefern sie lohnen und wie weit bzw. welche Sachen ich lernen soll.
Felle abziehen habe ich aufgrund des Geldes und den XP am Anfang gelernt. Ansonsten habe ich weder Alchemie, noch Schmieden oder weitere Jagdfähigkeiten erlernt.

MFG, sneipa


----------



## Rinderteufel (27. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*



			
				sneipa am 27.08.2004 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich zocke zur Zeit wieder G2, diesmal als Söldner. Nun wollte ich wissen ob die Fähigkeiten Alchemie, Tiere ausweiden und Schmieden (Schleichen, Taschendiebstahl etc. mein ich jetzt nicht) lohnen oder nicht.
> Falls ja, würde ich gerne genauer wissen inwiefern sie lohnen und wie weit bzw. welche Sachen ich lernen soll.
> Felle abziehen habe ich aufgrund des Geldes und den XP am Anfang gelernt. Ansonsten habe ich weder Alchemie, noch Schmieden oder weitere Jagdfähigkeiten erlernt.
> ...



Von den Tiere ausweiden Sachen hab ich immer nur Felle abziehen gelernt. Aber Schmieden lohnt sich gerade als Söldner. Du kannst nämlich bei Bennet noch mehr Schwerter lernen und die sind wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Vash_X (27. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*

Erstens das, und zweitens machst Du Dir ein kleines Vermögen damit, Schwerter zu schmieden und zu verkaufen. Ich habe Schmiedekunst bis zum Ende (Drachentöter !?) geskillt und man hat immernoch genug Erfahrung.


----------



## sneipa (27. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*

Ok, aber wie siehts mit Alchemie aus? Ich mein, wieviele Punkte muss man denn verbrauchen, bis man Sachen, wie Stärketränke usw. verwenden kann und geht das schon in Kapitel 1?


----------



## kingston (27. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*

Alchemie ist nicht wirklich nötig. Verwende deine Punkte besser für Stärke u.s.w.
Das was du  jedenfalls lernen solltest ist " Drachenblut zapfen". Sonst kannst du dir später nicht den Grossen Erz Drachentöter schmieden.


----------



## sneipa (27. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*



			
				kingston am 27.08.2004 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Alchemie ist nicht wirklich nötig. Verwende deine Punkte besser für Stärke u.s.w.
> Das was du  jedenfalls lernen solltest ist " Drachenblut zapfen". Sonst kannst du dir später nicht den Grossen Erz Drachentöter schmieden.


Jetzt habe ich grade aber gelesen, dass man "nur" 25 Lernpunkte bis zum Stärketrank benötigt. Das bedeutet, wenn ich pro Stärketrank +5 Stärke bekomm, ich nur 5 der Pflanzen brauche, dass es sich wieder ausgleicht.
Naja, aber da ich eh Constatino abgesagt habe, werde ich eh kaum Gelegenheit haben, Stärketränke im 1. Kapitel herzustellen.


----------



## Homerclon (28. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*



			
				sneipa am 27.08.2004 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 27.08.2004 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst bei Sagitte oder dem Alchimist im Hafenviertel Alchemie lernen, dann bringt dir Constantino auch alchemie bei. Und beide davon kannst du bereits im 1. Kapitel erreichen.

Kannst ja selbst entscheiden ob du Alchemie lernst.
Es gibt Kräuter für 12 Stärketränke, das sind 60Str.
Dann darfst du aber kein einzigen Geschicklichkeits oder Manasteigerndentrank herstellen. Sonst fehlen dir für die 12 Stärketränke Kräuter.

Bei Gothic 2 Classic hat man eh genug LP, also da ist es nicht schlimm wenn du ein paar in Alchemie, Schmieden und Tiere Ausweiden steckst. Hab ich als Paladin auch gemacht, und hatte trotzdem genug LP für alles.(Nagut, beim Mana wurde es etwas knapp, aber das war nicht so wichtig für mich)
Ich hatte Schmieden, Alchemie und Tiere Ausweiden gelernt, Alchemie und Tiere Ausweiden komplett, Schmieden nur das 1. Schwert, um immer genug Geld zu haben.


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (28. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*



			
				Homerclon am 28.08.2004 02:21 schrieb:
			
		

> sneipa am 27.08.2004 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




afaik gibt der Stärketrank in DndR nur +3 Stärke 
Ohne Add-on +5 Stärke aber da wer der auch nicht so wichtig 

Gruss


----------



## Homerclon (28. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*



			
				dirty_harry_34 am 28.08.2004 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 28.08.2004 02:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht aber nicht um DNdR.


----------



## sneipa (29. August 2004)

*AW: Gothic 2: Lohnen Fähigkeiten als Söldner/Drachenjäger*

Ich mein das ganz normale Gothic 2 (bei mir v1.3) ohne dndr!!!


----------

